# Zivan NG3 Wiring



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

Brown is live
Blue is neutral 
Green/Yellow is earth

Ebay for Anderson connectors (I think you need 50 amp)


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

dillond666 said:


> Brown is live
> Blue is neutral
> Green/Yellow is earth
> 
> Ebay for Anderson connectors (I think you need 50 amp)


Thank you! Powers up! Is there any test to check the charger with no battery pack? High voltage resistor or???


----------



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

I wired a socket onto the output and plugged a halogen heater in to test the charger. I'd imagine any decent sized mostly resistive load would do though.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

dillond666 said:


> I wired a socket onto the output and plugged a halogen heater in to test the charger. I'd imagine any decent sized mostly resistive load would do though.


Excellent idea! I have a portable electric heater that will suck up Volts/amps, so I will replicate your test. I may wire in a fuse to be safe. Appreciate the help!


----------



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

Your Zivan will have an hrc type fuse inside it, both on the input and output already.

Be careful though ;-)

Derek


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

dillond666 said:


> Your Zivan will have an hrc type fuse inside it, both on the input and output already.
> 
> Be careful though ;-)
> 
> Derek


Safety first!


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

How did you know what the polarity was at the charger output?


----------



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

The polarity won't matter for running the heater as a test load. Make sure the heater is switched on before the charger and switch the charger off before the heater. This will ensure you are not switching DC with the AC rated switch on your heater.

Hope your heater is not a fan heater, if it is the fan will be AC and won't work and you'll end up melting the element! You could always use an electric kettle full of water? Same precautions about the switch would apply.

The polarity can be easily checked on a digital multimeter, if it reads negative voltage you'll know the test leads are the wrong way round. Looking from the Zivan output connector end, the positive is on the right.

Derek


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

dillond666 said:


> The polarity won't matter for running the heater as a test load. Make sure the heater is switched on before the charger and switch the charger off before the heater. This will ensure you are not switching DC with the AC rated switch on your heater.
> 
> Hope your heater is not a fan heater, if it is the fan will be AC and won't work and you'll end up melting the element! You could always use an electric kettle full of water? Same precautions about the switch would apply.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional information Derek. I never thought about the fans being AC. I have a toaster oven I could use instead and plug a fan into a wall outlet to keep it cooler if necessary. Positive is on the right, but the tech guy at Zivan told me to check the polarity as a precaution. Will keep you posted.

Ted


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

On my Zivan, the grey 50A Anderson output connector has + and - marked on it?


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

CrunchTime said:


> On my Zivan, the grey 50A Anderson output connector has + and - marked on it?


Mine as well, but the Zivan Tech told me specifically to check the polarity regardless. Idk know why, except when I wired the input end (blue and brown) he said it didn't matter as long as I checked the polarity on the output. It's an AC current from the wall outlet so does it really matter on the connection position of the input wires? I was also told that the smaller top prong is hot and the larger prong is neutral. The green/yellow can only go the lower earth prong.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

What gauge wire is recommended for charger-to-batteries?


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

Tedktis said:


> What gauge wire is recommended for charger-to-batteries?


It depends on the voltage of your main pack - since the Zivan puts out different amps at each voltage level (see http://www.zivanusa.com/NG3BatteryCharger.htm for details). Once you know how many amps are going out, you can size your wires. My favorite chart is at http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

For most conversions in the 100 volt-ish range, 8 or 10 gauge wire should be sufficient. But your mileage (and current) may vary...


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

racunniff said:


> It depends on the voltage of your main pack - since the Zivan puts out different amps at each voltage level (see http://www.zivanusa.com/NG3BatteryCharger.htm for details). Once you know how many amps are going out, you can size your wires. My favorite chart is at http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
> 
> For most conversions in the 100 volt-ish range, 8 or 10 gauge wire should be sufficient. But your mileage (and current) may vary...


Thank you, great links. looks like #8AWG for me. Now how to Wire em up?


----------



## Patrickcuypers (3 mo ago)

i want to connect hte external led on the 5 pin round plug, i can get only the new version with the sqare plug, can you help me with the connection layout of the round extention plug ?

I want also to adjust the end voltage of the absorbtion charge, i found a document where the rotatie switch must be on 7 but mine hase 4 bridges pluged and no rotatie, anny sugestions


----------

